# Whistle blower exposes Hip Hop / MKUltra Conspiracy



## lancestar2

I kinda want to say I WAS RIGHT!!! and I KNEW IT! but still might to be so soon as it does seem kinda fake perhaps. But the Jackson call at the end says alot too! idk either way what do you guys think..


----------



## Inor

I think baldy might have some issues. But I could be wrong; we'll find out next week.


----------



## TweakerTeeth

thats some crazy shit if its true


----------



## GTGallop

A. looks like it is being recorded off of a projector screen - not recorded directly.
B. MK Ultra was over before Carter took office

I'm going with fake...
For every conspiracy that exists on the left, there exists one on the right. Looks like right wing attempts at fragmenting and disenfranchising the black voting populous - if anything at all. Probably not.


----------



## Deebo

Crazy, I heard a snippet on the radio on the way to work, about Princess Diana being murdered....Our Gov't is so skewed, I would not be surprised If Elvis and Jimmy Hoffa weres sharing an apartment somewhere..
If the video is real or fake, I dont know, but I would be taking out some life insurance if i was that guy..


----------



## Prepadoodle

Judging by his body language and over-acting, I would say fake.

The sound quality of the audio at the end also seems faked.


----------



## PaulS

Personally I don't really care if it's true or not. The only affect it has on me is that there are people out there who will kill me if I give them a chance. Why they do it is in the "I don't care" pot. If someone tries to kill me and I have the chance I will kill them first. If I don't have the chance then I am dead and my worries are over.

Why should it make any difference whether there is someone - anyone - teaching another person that it is a good thing to kill other people? Just deal with them as you would any other threat.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Fresh from the Neo Nazi propaganda channel? Sorry but a little to much of a snuff film imo. Plus "he served in Vietnam"?!?!??!? We pulled out of Vietnam in 1973, lets say he was 20 when he left. That would make him 60 years old! I. don't. think. so.


----------



## lancestar2

PaulS said:


> Personally I don't really care if it's true or not. The only affect it has on me is that there are people out there who will kill me if I give them a chance. Why they do it is in the "I don't care" pot. If someone tries to kill me and I have the chance I will kill them first. If I don't have the chance then I am dead and my worries are over.
> 
> Why should it make any difference whether there is someone - anyone - teaching another person that it is a good thing to kill other people? Just deal with them as you would any other threat.


you don't care if it is true or not?

Meaning you don't give a shit if our government was using tax payer dollars to set up a secret organization to influence black culture so they would have a disadvantage in society. Additionally that same project that was targeted just at that community is now being targeted at ALL cultures... just look at pop culture and how recently they have taken a huge swing towards promoting drugs, sex, partying, and instant gratification. Of course you don't care about society because it does not affect you.

I wish I was that self-centered to truly not give a **** about others besides myself and or the small community in which you seem to believe your protected from. When was the last time you heard a song promoting saving money doing the right thing starting a home building a business or doing something honorable. Instead all music is about finding love, having fun at a party, getting a high paying job and enjoying spending money.

But to answer my question one of the last great songs of HONOR was this one..






I just don't understand your logic, not trying to insult you but I am starting to wonder why I keep trying to search out for others who "get it" in my opinion. To truly love one another and want to fix society for the better and to create a world that works! Perhaps I should just give up and let you all just go on and prepare for your "shoot or be shoot" future you so much desire to discuss. Maybe the lack of hope around here is what I find annoying... either way you and most people don't give a shit about black culture and musical legends of the past nor do you care about restoring values

There is black culture it exists! Maybe it's not posted on your controlled mainstream media but it DOES EXIST! There is culture to be enjoyed and appropriated everywhere that promotes values and honorable behavior! No no no not the values of buying american made trucks and drinking american made beer that's CONSUMERISM! but real for lack of a better world "christian" values where you treat others with respect live a life outside of consumerism and do the right thing.











If you can watch these videos and still say that in fact that blacks don't have culture then let me know. Also if you can watch these videos and say that they don't have a culture worth protecting and that there wasn't a great shame in robbing society if this is true. because then maybe I should just save my personal time and frustration and just go live under a rock with my tapes and enjoy my own enlightenment


----------



## Inor

Lance -

For your conspiracy to be true, you would have to believe two things:

1 - Uncle Fester, in your original video is telling the truth.

2 - There is a collection of government workers somewhere that are competent enough to be able to accomplish something (even if it is evil). There is a reason nobody uses the phrase: "smart as a postal worker" in polite conversation. Have you ever heard anybody say: "He is sure a hard worker. He should get a job with the EPA"?

Are there people working in the government that want to do some really nasty things (FEMA camps, etc.)? Sure, maybe. Do I worry about them actually being able to do them? Absolutely not. Government workers are basically rocks with arms. It does not matter what they _want_ to do. They are all too damn lazy and stupid to be able to do it. So I think we are safe for now. I worry far more about what the government does trying to _help _me than what they do trying to _hurt _me.


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> you don't care if it is true or not?
> 
> Meaning you don't give a shit if our government was using tax payer dollars to set up a secret organization to influence black culture so they would have a disadvantage in society. Additionally that same project that was targeted just at that community is now being targeted at ALL cultures... just look at pop culture and how recently they have taken a huge swing towards promoting drugs, sex, partying, and instant gratification. Of course you don't care about society because it does not affect you.
> 
> I wish I was that self-centered to truly not give a **** about others besides myself and or the small community in which you seem to believe your protected from. When was the last time you heard a song promoting saving money doing the right thing starting a home building a business or doing something honorable. Instead all music is about finding love, having fun at a party, getting a high paying job and enjoying spending money.
> 
> But to answer my question one of the last great songs of HONOR was this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand your logic, not trying to insult you but I am starting to wonder why I keep trying to search out for others who "get it" in my opinion. To truly love one another and want to fix society for the better and to create a world that works! Perhaps I should just give up and let you all just go on and prepare for your "shoot or be shoot" future you so much desire to discuss. Maybe the lack of hope around here is what I find annoying... either way you and most people don't give a shit about black culture and musical legends of the past nor do you care about restoring values
> 
> There is black culture it exists! Maybe it's not posted on your controlled mainstream media but it DOES EXIST! There is culture to be enjoyed and appropriated everywhere that promotes values and honorable behavior! No no no not the values of buying american made trucks and drinking american made beer that's CONSUMERISM! but real for lack of a better world "christian" values where you treat others with respect live a life outside of consumerism and do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can watch these videos and still say that in fact that blacks don't have culture then let me know. Also if you can watch these videos and say that they don't have a culture worth protecting and that there wasn't a great shame in robbing society if this is true. because then maybe I should just save my personal time and frustration and just go live under a rock with my tapes and enjoy my own enlightenment


You Minnesotans are a strange lot. I'm happy to meet and talk with Inor because unlike most Minnesotans I lived by, he and his better half really get it. You my friend are what made me leave Minnesota and never look back. I work for the DHS and was berated by hippy types like you and called a racist. I would say to them, "look man you live in the whitest area of the whitest state and you're a champion against racism?" Why don't you move to the ghetto and let me know how it goes. Of course music is about partying and having fun, if it's about life I would guess its country music. But the point I'm making is worry about what you can control and don't attack Paul because he is a little more sensible than you. 
You're truly the liberal racist here because you refuse to see black people as anything other than victims. Hate to burst your bubble but black people are a free thinking and productive a part of our society but you liberals can't see past your racism to see that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Very good, meangreen. It appears to me as if lance was trying to get someone to make negative racial comments.
Hey, lance! I know of a good site you could visit. It's called Storm Front. I'm sure they would just love to strike up a conversation with you.:mrgreen:


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> You Minnesotans are a strange lot. I'm happy to meet and talk with Inor because unlike most Minnesotans I lived by, he and his better half really get it. You my friend are what made me leave Minnesota and never look back. I work for the DHS and was berated by hippy types like you and called a racist. I would say to them, "look man you live in the whitest area of the whitest state and you're a champion against racism?" Why don't you move to the ghetto and let me know how it goes. Of course music is about partying and having fun, if it's about life I would guess its country music. But the point I'm making is worry about what you can control and don't attack Paul because he is a little more sensible than you.
> You're truly the liberal racist here because you refuse to see black people as anything other than victims. Hate to burst your bubble but black people are a free thinking and productive a part of our society but you liberals can't see past your racism to see that.


I lived four years in downtown Minneapolis in a community that was more diverse but still around 60-70% white. The European people in the last several hundred years invaded North America wiped out most of the Native Americans stole there lands forced many of them to convert to our religious beliefs enslaved another race of people forced them to develop nation boarders that was to the benefit of the European nations at the time which results in much more wars for the African countries.

While in modern day society we have created a system where we have set free the slaves yet however we have enslaved the Mexican population into cheap labor denying them of basic rights (if they complain they get deported for being illegal) Additionally the Asian countries produce goods at such cheap prices while they get paid little and have to work in sweat shops (thanks walmart, target, and other big corporations!)

You could consider us just "lucky" but as a race white people have also been a very aggressive race if not IMO the most aggressive race of them all. Of course we abused other races in the past and using my basic logic I can see why they would want to attempt to control the black race in America I mean they would have been insane to NOT try. Just think you have the end of slavery and the end of segregation and suddenly you have an entire new population that of course has some resentment and is going to cause issues in the "melting pot" I personally do see the logic in why a plan to attempt to control the race through cultural dumming down and criminalizing there race in order to preserve the status quo.

Of course there is personal responsibility and freedom of choice some people do break the chains of there cultural and are able to achieve success in life. Now we are in an age where the entire dumming down of the population is occurring. Schools are failing to meet the grade and just teaching to the test, entertainment news is becoming more popular than current events. Education in becoming a "good american" is non-existent!

No teacher, parent, nor adult ever taught me anything about the local election process besides voting for your president governor and senators the importance of voting was never spelled out nor explained. I had to do that research myself! Granted I don't expect people to be given the facts but when you can turn on a TV and see pictures of celeberities 24/7 but you can't get any local election information that's just dumming down the population.

The entire dumming down of society is just so sad.. not just black people but all Americans are facing it. Just this last year my favorite talk FM talk show got switched to AM and is now replaced with a sports station! From the floride they feed us in our drinking water to the GMO crap they feed us with all the overprocessed crap they try to pass of as "healthy food" to the over priced items like laundry soap from Tide to the "just add an egg" baking cake!, to the police state expansion of the TSA, stop and frisk, the slow removal of guns, and freedom of speech, (how often do cops now say this is an illgeal assemble!)

I consider our entire society all victims to a out of control government. I don't know how else I would describe my opinion of what is going on. I'm sorry if my comment sounded rude. I just am very opinionated person.

My final thought is this. Had we never enslaved there entire race and brought them here we would never had to deal with these issues. The entire african american race started off with having no culture and no identity weather they created it or it was suggested upon them either way there is a huge segment of the "thug" culture that discourages education and encourages rebellion by no means are they victims for continuing to live that lifestyle.

I personally tend to think it's sad when people are not as enlightened as I am. That does sound kinda condescending when I say it lol but by no means am I that smart haha I just mean I have the basic knowledge to be able to function as a productive American and do my responsible duty


----------



## Inor

Lance -

Loosen the metal bands around your skull man! You are starting to sound like a character from a Dean Koontz novel.

When you talk about "we enslaved"... I never enslaved anybody. Hell slavery was outlawed a hundred years before I was born. If you want me to accept responsibility for something I had nothing to with, guess again pal. It goes against Inor's Rule #27: Accept no unearned guilt.

I have also never forced an American Indian to accept my religious beliefs. I married an American Indian and I never forced her into Christianity. - She came to me that way.

As far as making Mexicans into slaves, I am plenty happy to pay Meangreen a hopefully exorbitant salary to keep all the Mexicans in Mexico. Finally, I do not give a damn what the Chinese are willing to work for in China! You expect me to feel guilty for what the Commies are doing to their own people now too?

Maybe it would be easier if your were to list out all of the things us white-honky-crackers do not have to feel guilty about.


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> I lived four years in downtown Minneapolis in a community that was more diverse but still around 60-70% white. The European people in the last several hundred years invaded North America wiped out most of the Native Americans stole there lands forced many of them to convert to our religious beliefs enslaved another race of people forced them to develop nation boarders that was to the benefit of the European nations at the time which results in much more wars for the African countries.
> 
> While in modern day society we have created a system where we have set free the slaves yet however we have enslaved the Mexican population into cheap labor denying them of basic rights (if they complain they get deported for being illegal) Additionally the Asian countries produce goods at such cheap prices while they get paid little and have to work in sweat shops (thanks walmart, target, and other big corporations!)
> 
> You could consider us just "lucky" but as a race white people have also been a very aggressive race if not IMO the most aggressive race of them all. Of course we abused other races in the past and using my basic logic I can see why they would want to attempt to control the black race in America I mean they would have been insane to NOT try. Just think you have the end of slavery and the end of segregation and suddenly you have an entire new population that of course has some resentment and is going to cause issues in the "melting pot" I personally do see the logic in why a plan to attempt to control the race through cultural dumming down and criminalizing there race in order to preserve the status quo.
> 
> Of course there is personal responsibility and freedom of choice some people do break the chains of there cultural and are able to achieve success in life. Now we are in an age where the entire dumming down of the population is occurring. Schools are failing to meet the grade and just teaching to the test, entertainment news is becoming more popular than current events. Education in becoming a "good american" is non-existent!
> 
> No teacher, parent, nor adult ever taught me anything about the local election process besides voting for your president governor and senators the importance of voting was never spelled out nor explained. I had to do that research myself! Granted I don't expect people to be given the facts but when you can turn on a TV and see pictures of celeberities 24/7 but you can't get any local election information that's just dumming down the population.
> 
> The entire dumming down of society is just so sad.. not just black people but all Americans are facing it. Just this last year my favorite talk FM talk show got switched to AM and is now replaced with a sports station! From the floride they feed us in our drinking water to the GMO crap they feed us with all the overprocessed crap they try to pass of as "healthy food" to the over priced items like laundry soap from Tide to the "just add an egg" baking cake!, to the police state expansion of the TSA, stop and frisk, the slow removal of guns, and freedom of speech, (how often do cops now say this is an illgeal assemble!)
> 
> I consider our entire society all victims to a out of control government. I don't know how else I would describe my opinion of what is going on. I'm sorry if my comment sounded rude. I just am very opinionated person.
> 
> My final thought is this. Had we never enslaved there entire race and brought them here we would never had to deal with these issues. The entire african american race started off with having no culture and no identity weather they created it or it was suggested upon them either way there is a huge segment of the "thug" culture that discourages education and encourages rebellion by no means are they victims for continuing to live that lifestyle.
> 
> I personally tend to think it's sad when people are not as enlightened as I am. That does sound kinda condescending when I say it lol but by no means am I that smart haha I just mean I have the basic knowledge to be able to function as a productive American and do my responsible duty


Invaded their country yes and please tell me of a country that wasn't taken from another. Native Americans are merely the defeated indigenous people like many other countries. The natives that are in the best shape today are the tribes that fought to the very end. 
Yes the black people were enslaved in the US and were rounded up by their own people and I think if you ask a black person it is the best thing that happened to them because they are now Americans and not living in despair in Africa. I don't think any African American would be happy going back to Africa. I know the Africans wouldn't be happy to see them. Why don't you head on down to Lake St there in Minneapolis and ask one of the many illegal Mexicans why they are in the US working illegally. I think you will be surprised at their answers. They are working here because they can make a hell of a lot more money because their country sucks. 
Like so many Minnesotan liberals you are an intellectual snob that has very little life experience and a lot of worthless information gained from a liberal college professor. Here is some advice, get a skill like plumbing or carpentry and really be a productive American and do your responsible duty instead of spewing your liberal bullshit.


----------



## Meangreen

Inor said:


> Lance -
> 
> Loosen the metal bands around your skull man! You are starting to sound like a character from a Dean Koontz novel.
> 
> When you talk about "we enslaved"... I never enslaved anybody. Hell slavery was outlawed a hundred years before I was born. If you want me to accept responsibility for something I had nothing to with, guess again pal. It goes against Inor's Rule #27: Accept no unearned guilt.
> 
> I have also never forced an American Indian to accept my religious beliefs. I married an American Indian and I never forced her into Christianity. - She came to me that way.
> 
> As far as making Mexicans into slaves, I am plenty happy to pay Meangreen a hopefully exorbitant salary to keep all the Mexicans in Mexico. Finally, I do not give a damn what the Chinese are willing to work for in China! You expect me to feel guilty for what the Commies are doing to their own people now too?
> 
> Maybe it would be easier if your were to list out all of the things us white-honky-crackers do not have to feel guilty about.


This is just awsome Inor! Lance reminds me of a coffee shop intellectual, sitting with a latte, half stoned complaining that the MAN is keeping them down and they would be working if they could find a job in their field, Latent homosexual minority sexual therapy.


----------



## Meangreen

As far as making Mexicans into slaves, I am plenty happy to pay Meangreen a hopefully exorbitant salary to keep all the Mexicans in Mexico. Finally, I do not give a damn what the Chinese are willing to work for in China! You expect me to feel guilty for what the Commies are doing to their own people now too.

By the way Inor I just nominated you for the position of Commissioner of the DHS. All in favor say I! I think it was that line, "exorbitant salary."


----------



## PaulS

I don't believe that people can be controlled unless they want to be. I first heard about "peer pressure" when I was in high school. I wasn't pressured to do anything. I knew what some kids were doing and I even had some friends that did some wrong stuff but I was never forced to do anything I didn't want to. I never took illegal drugs - not once - in spite of the fact that ran with a group of kids who did - some even sold "soft drugs". The line that we used was "Paul doesn't indulge" and it settled some of the more irrational folks down from thinking I was a "narc". 
Hip hop is part of the "slave" mentality. The phrases, Cap the dude", "kill a cop" and "I love big butts" come to mind. How does that control real people? How is it that anyone with a thinking mind can be controlled by someone else? That is like saying watching violent TV makes people violent and we know that doesn't work. Playboy and Penthouse don't turn people into rapists so how does a genre of music control people?
The government isn't even capable of running the post office or schools but they magically possess the power to control the minds of a quarter of our population? Get over yourself man. There are violent people out there - some are bad people behaving badly and some are decent people with a hard time controlling their anger. I won't excuse the actions of a criminal because someone thinks that there is a program to make them act badly. It doesn't work - all the people who are part of the hip hop culture are not black and they are not all murderous savages. Use your brain and think critically. What is the cause of the effect? Does it affect everyone? If not there must be other factors involved.
Cigarettes don't cause cancer - there are many people who spent their lives smoking and never contracted cancer while there are some who were never exposed to cigarette smoke that got cancer. There is no cause and effect - it is a political message and that is all. Smoking may be a contributing factor but it is not THE CAUSE for cancer.


----------



## lancestar2

Inor said:


> Lance -
> 
> Loosen the metal bands around your skull man! You are starting to sound like a character from a Dean Koontz novel.
> 
> When you talk about "we enslaved"... I never enslaved anybody. Hell slavery was outlawed a hundred years before I was born. If you want me to accept responsibility for something I had nothing to with, guess again pal. It goes against Inor's Rule #27: Accept no unearned guilt.
> 
> I have also never forced an American Indian to accept my religious beliefs. I married an American Indian and I never forced her into Christianity. - She came to me that way.
> 
> As far as making Mexicans into slaves, I am plenty happy to pay Meangreen a hopefully exorbitant salary to keep all the Mexicans in Mexico. Finally, I do not give a damn what the Chinese are willing to work for in China! You expect me to feel guilty for what the Commies are doing to their own people now too?
> 
> Maybe it would be easier if your were to list out all of the things us white-honky-crackers do not have to feel guilty about.


that's just bullshit! people bitch here about how Muslims are "evil" and all must be destroyed! Yet when I bring up the points that in our past white people have a dark history you cry wolf! I never said we or I should or do feel guilty! Same example of this lets say you live on a farm and your father goes out into the field with a chainsaw and cuts down all the scab trees and clears the entire field to allow a better harvest. Well you the next generation farmer would benefit from his actions. Of course Mexicans come here because they can get a better job (maybe a few less would be comming here if we wernt flooding the Mexican market with cheap SUBSIDIZED GMO corn! because then some more farmers could compete!)

As a race white people have for the most part been the leaders of the world because they have been more aggressive and hostile plus have had better technology. I am only held responsible by my own actions of course I still do understand how the world has worked for hundreds of years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

How old are you?
This is a serious question. I am trying to find out your sum total of life experience.
How old are you?


----------



## Seneca

Nothing like Inor getting a promotion and Meangreen getting a pay raise to brighten ones day.


----------



## lancestar2

rice paddy daddy said:


> How old are you?
> This is a serious question. I am trying to find out your sum total of life experience.
> How old are you?


I'm 27 and for the record I have never in my entire life smoked pot nor do I plan to. Additionally yes, I am a homosexual but I really have no ideal what your tying to say Meangreen with that comment. If slandering me personally by assuming I smoke pot or I practice in sexual therapy or some other socially unacceptable or demeaning job or demaning activity then by all means if that makes you feel like your better able to discredit my beliefs.

I know I should phase my opinions less hostile as this is merely an exchange of opinions and beliefs. Of course insulting me makes me less receptive to your opinions and of course same goes on my part so again I apoligize if my remarks sound a bit to rude.


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> I'm 27 and for the record I have never in my entire life smoked pot nor do I plan to. Additionally yes, I am a homosexual but I really have no ideal what your tying to say Meangreen with that comment. If slandering me personally by assuming I smoke pot or I practice in sexual therapy or some other socially unacceptable or demeaning job or demaning activity then by all means if that makes you feel like your better able to discredit my beliefs.
> 
> I know I should phase my opinions less hostile as this is merely an exchange of opinions and beliefs. Of course insulting me makes me less receptive to your opinions and of course same goes on my part so again I apoligize if my remarks sound a bit to rude.


I'm saying you obviously are educated and really hold your liberal views as truth but I'm sure why you're so angry is that you struggling to make a living. The pot reference is the types I see hanging around complaining about the country and filled with white guilt instilled in them by their liberal professors and feel so superior to everyone else yet do nothing to improve their existence. No one owes you anything and you shouldn't hold guilt for what you're not responsible for. The latter of my post was a made up major that is as ridiculous as so many majors that so many people choose and wonder why they can't find a job in their field. 
I think Mike Rowe said it best, On the student loan problem, Rowe said that we're lending students trillions of dollars we don't have, that they can't pay back, for jobs that don't exist. In the mean time, we have all these jobs that go unfilled because we don't have enough workers with the skills to fill those jobs.

You seem to think that white people are the problem but this is ridiculous and that blacks, mexicans, and chinese are all victims is racist.


----------



## inceptor

lancestar2 said:


> I'm 27 and for the record I have never in my entire life smoked pot nor do I plan to. Additionally yes, I am a homosexual but I really have no ideal what your tying to say Meangreen with that comment. If slandering me personally by assuming I smoke pot or I practice in sexual therapy or some other socially unacceptable or demeaning job or demaning activity then by all means if that makes you feel like your better able to discredit my beliefs.
> 
> I know I should phase my opinions less hostile as this is merely an exchange of opinions and beliefs. Of course insulting me makes me less receptive to your opinions and of course same goes on my part so again I apoligize if my remarks sound a bit to rude.


WOW DUDE............you are like so enlightened! It sounds like, man, you are on the verge of ascension! But until that happens dude, maybe like you could run for governor or something. Yeah man, like start changing the world by making like, MN the enlightened capital of the world! Wow man, I am like so blown away!!!


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> WOW DUDE............you are like so enlightened! It sounds like, man, you are on the verge of ascension! But until that happens dude, maybe like you could run for governor or something. Yeah man, like start changing the world by making like, MN the enlightened capital of the world! Wow man, I am like so blown away!!!


Remember this is the state that elected Jesse Ventura and Al Franken. Enlightened...not so much.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

lancestar2 said:


> I'm 27 and for the record I have never in my entire life smoked pot nor do I plan to. Additionally yes, I am a homosexual but I really have no ideal what your tying to say Meangreen with that comment. If slandering me personally by assuming I smoke pot or I practice in sexual therapy or some other socially unacceptable or demeaning job or demaning activity then by all means if that makes you feel like your better able to discredit my beliefs.
> 
> I know I should phase my opinions less hostile as this is merely an exchange of opinions and beliefs. Of course insulting me makes me less receptive to your opinions and of course same goes on my part so again I apoligize if my remarks sound a bit to rude.


Well, you are honest.
At your age I too had a heart full of anger and hate for many people places and things. But in the long run the only one all that hostility affected was me. Everybody else had left.
I was able to find peace and happiness, I pray you can too.


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> I'm saying you obviously are educated and really hold your liberal views as truth but I'm sure why you're so angry is that you struggling to make a living. The pot reference is the types I see hanging around complaining about the country and filled with white guilt instilled in them by their liberal professors and feel so superior to everyone else yet do nothing to improve their existence. No one owes you anything and you shouldn't hold guilt for what you're not responsible for. The latter of my post was a made up major that is as ridiculous as so many majors that so many people choose and wonder why they can't find a job in their field.
> I think Mike Rowe said it best, On the student loan problem, Rowe said that we're lending students trillions of dollars we don't have, that they can't pay back, for jobs that don't exist. In the mean time, we have all these jobs that go unfilled because we don't have enough workers with the skills to fill those jobs.
> 
> You seem to think that white people are the problem but this is ridiculous and that blacks, mexicans, and chinese are all victims is racist.


Actually I am going to a more conservative college FHSU via online (the 2nd cheapest university in America) Also I won't say which company I used to work for but at I worked my but off for them in high school (senior year of HS working FULL TIME! plus school) I was promoted to a supervisor 2 months after graduation of High School and without a 4 year degree I could not progress any further with the company so I decided to go back for my Business Administration degree I do like city planning and development and considered a public relations degree that could help me get a nice city planing and development job (because I also enjoy that field) but I figure a BA degree is more flexible plus I do like the idea of owning my own retail store some day 

I'm no genius but I have developed a great skill in my retail industry I am great at what I do and I make a valuable employee because I have a strong work ethic and I know I am the best. Or if not I figure out who is the best and then copy them and then become the best again! haha... I pretty much am curtain that upon graduation I will be able to obtain a job at my company again because I already have a 5 year outstanding track record full of outstanding reviews in the top 90% and have a long list of accomplishment that relate to my industry. Sure my GPA score kinda sucks lol I'm not genius but I have pretty solid plan. Plus regarding my loans well I expect to be making 30-40K a year starting salary and with my current lifestyle I am beyond thrifty and it's actually a hobby for me 

I plan on moving to a "urban village" in the suburbs where I can bike/walk to work and will only rarely have to drive to the places I have to go! I have never in my entire life been to a concert and havn't been to a movie theator in nearly 8 years now! haha I understand I need to save up alot of money if I ever want to be able to start my own bussiness and I need to power through paying off my student loans which I hope to have them paid of within 2-5 years. Housing options down the line if I plan a rural lifestyle I could easily buy empty lot and park a few trailer homes and have a wonderful home for under 100K plus the cost of land (fees for sewer and well included!) a urban lifestyle many homes seem pretty affordable around the 100-180K price range. Plus I spend the last 5 years helping my family build a house so I have the skills that I could buy a fixer upper at a nice discount and build an much affordable home.

I do not think I am entitled to anything! Actually on the opposite having a slight dyslexia makes what I want to accomplish twice as difficult. Next year my goal is to start working full-time again and going to school 9 credits a semester and maybe summer classes to. As I am about 1/2 way through my degree  Of course being able to get a job also depends on location and if I have to relocate I could easily do so. Being my company is in all 48 lower states I have many options.

Sure I may have missed a few things in my plan but for the most part it's pretty air tight and of course I have tons of time to work and improve it for when it does become "go time" I also have family connections at another regional company which could also be enough to get my foot in the door!

A bit of a rant but when you started to label me as a "coffee house lazy person" that could not be further from the truth! I am very hard working as I do consider myself a cross between a conservative and a liberal. I'm sorry but you can't label me as just a LEFT or a RIGHT type of person because I vary on the issues. Imagine having to be me LOL and always having to have the "weird" ideas.


----------



## lancestar2

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, you are honest.
> At your age I too had a heart full of anger and hate for many people places and things. But in the long run the only one all that hostility affected was me. Everybody else had left.
> I was able to find peace and happiness, I pray you can too.


I'm a but curious as to why you wrote that. Does my comments give off the impression that I am full of anger. In general I am finding much happiness in my life as I feel I am a pioneer into a new lifestyle! A lifestyle that does not watch network TV or local news station. I do not, or try my best to stay away from corrupt companies. I buy my gas at Kwip Trip a local company that gives 40% of there profits to the employees! I have boycotted fast food and most sit down restaurants (except for a few times a year) I listen to music that I enjoy and is not created for the masses! I am starting to make my own products such as laundry soap, tooth paste, and others which will only further help free me of the consumerism market and save me money! 

Sure I have a long journey to go and I may be labeled weird because I take Vit C and garlic pills instead of cough medicine because it works 10x better lol! I may not start wiping my bum with leaves just yet LOL but I think I am finding my happiness. Although I will say I am angry and disappointed in the previous generations for letting the corruption get this far out of control. But for the most part we have all been victims of disinformation. I watch my parents with such a great lack of understanding of current events because they don't use online news sources but only rely on there local TV station. They had no idea what was happening during the Occupy movement and had no idea that Ron Paul actually had a shot at winning the primary.

Sure it would be nice to find more people that share my ideals or agree with me hense my existence here in this thread. Either way I am well on my way to achieve my goals of love and happiness in my life but thanks for the kind words


----------



## Inor

lancestar2 said:


> that's just bullshit! people bitch here about how Muslims are "evil" and all must be destroyed! Yet when I bring up the points that in our past white people have a dark history you cry wolf! I never said we or I should or do feel guilty! Same example of this lets say you live on a farm and your father goes out into the field with a chainsaw and cuts down all the scab trees and clears the entire field to allow a better harvest. Well you the next generation farmer would benefit from his actions. Of course Mexicans come here because they can get a better job (maybe a few less would be comming here if we wernt flooding the Mexican market with cheap SUBSIDIZED GMO corn! because then some more farmers could compete!)
> 
> As a race white people have for the most part been the leaders of the world because they have been more aggressive and hostile plus have had better technology. I am only held responsible by my own actions of course I still do understand how the world has worked for hundreds of years.


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Inor

seneca said:


> nothing like inor getting a promotion and meangreen getting a pay raise to brighten ones day.


lolol!!!!!


----------



## Inor

Meangreen said:


> Remember this is the state that elected Jesse Ventura and Al Franken. Enlightened...not so much.


Yeah - don't remind me... I was born there...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


He may think he's making sense, but he seems to be a very confused individual.


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> Actually I am going to a more conservative college FHSU via online (the 2nd cheapest university in America) Also I won't say which company I used to work for but at I worked my but off for them in high school (senior year of HS working FULL TIME! plus school) I was promoted to a supervisor 2 months after graduation of High School and without a 4 year degree I could not progress any further with the company so I decided to go back for my Business Administration degree I do like city planning and development and considered a public relations degree that could help me get a nice city planing and development job (because I also enjoy that field) but I figure a BA degree is more flexible plus I do like the idea of owning my own retail store some day
> 
> I'm no genius but I have developed a great skill in my retail industry I am great at what I do and I make a valuable employee because I have a strong work ethic and I know I am the best. Or if not I figure out who is the best and then copy them and then become the best again! haha... I pretty much am curtain that upon graduation I will be able to obtain a job at my company again because I already have a 5 year outstanding track record full of outstanding reviews in the top 90% and have a long list of accomplishment that relate to my industry. Sure my GPA score kinda sucks lol I'm not genius but I have pretty solid plan. Plus regarding my loans well I expect to be making 30-40K a year starting salary and with my current lifestyle I am beyond thrifty and it's actually a hobby for me
> 
> I plan on moving to a "urban village" in the suburbs where I can bike/walk to work and will only rarely have to drive to the places I have to go! I have never in my entire life been to a concert and havn't been to a movie theator in nearly 8 years now! haha I understand I need to save up alot of money if I ever want to be able to start my own bussiness and I need to power through paying off my student loans which I hope to have them paid of within 2-5 years. Housing options down the line if I plan a rural lifestyle I could easily buy empty lot and park a few trailer homes and have a wonderful home for under 100K plus the cost of land (fees for sewer and well included!) a urban lifestyle many homes seem pretty affordable around the 100-180K price range. Plus I spend the last 5 years helping my family build a house so I have the skills that I could buy a fixer upper at a nice discount and build an much affordable home.
> 
> I do not think I am entitled to anything! Actually on the opposite having a slight dyslexia makes what I want to accomplish twice as difficult. Next year my goal is to start working full-time again and going to school 9 credits a semester and maybe summer classes to. As I am about 1/2 way through my degree  Of course being able to get a job also depends on location and if I have to relocate I could easily do so. Being my company is in all 48 lower states I have many options.
> 
> Sure I may have missed a few things in my plan but for the most part it's pretty air tight and of course I have tons of time to work and improve it for when it does become "go time" I also have family connections at another regional company which could also be enough to get my foot in the door!
> 
> A bit of a rant but when you started to label me as a "coffee house lazy person" that could not be further from the truth! I am very hard working as I do consider myself a cross between a conservative and a liberal. I'm sorry but you can't label me as just a LEFT or a RIGHT type of person because I vary on the issues. Imagine having to be me LOL and always having to have the "weird" ideas.


Your last posts are the complete opposite of what your values stated in the above post. I have a dyslexic gay brother who has accomplished exactly what you have outlined as your life goals. He now resides in Hawaii and has a life anyone would be jealous of. Having dyslexia doesn't make you a dumb, and it sounds like you're smarter than you think. This post of yours that I'm responding to&#8230;this is the Lance we want to know and not the last one that was spewing liberal rants. 
I earned my Master of Science in Homeland Security and Emergency Management from Kaplan University online and it's a great way to work full time and get the education you need. I got to warn you to really watch out with the student loans because they add up quick with high interest rates, especially being a single male working fulltime. I was looking on EBay the other day and saw the most beautiful yellow Ferrari and I was thinking to myself, "Yup between my wife's and I students loans, I owe more than that Ferrari costs." My point is get a skill along with that education because student loans will bury you.


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> Your last posts are the complete opposite of what your values stated in the above post. I have a dyslexic gay brother who has accomplished exactly what you have outlined as your life goals. He now resides in Hawaii and has a life anyone would be jealous of. Having dyslexia doesn't make you a dumb, and it sounds like you're smarter than you think. This post of yours that I'm responding to&#8230;this is the Lance we want to know and not the last one that was spewing liberal rants.
> I earned my Master of Science in Homeland Security and Emergency Management from Kaplan University online and it's a great way to work full time and get the education you need. I got to warn you to really watch out with the student loans because they add up quick with high interest rates, especially being a single male working fulltime. I was looking on EBay the other day and saw the most beautiful yellow Ferrari and I was thinking to myself, "Yup between my wife's and I students loans, I owe more than that Ferrari costs." My point is get a skill along with that education because student loans will bury you.


Of course not! I hope I didn't give off that impression. I do understand that having a slight dyslexia does add difficulty to my life as studying takes longer for me than most which does frustrate me some as it would have been nice to be able to work full-time and go to school full-time I would have been far far better off financially either way I hope to be finding a better balance in a year or so. Regarding my debt yea it does add up quickly right now Im at about 30K debt so 60K should be my cap when I'm done max but with my recent reworking I'm thinking it might be 40-50K not cheap but basically before interest it's slightly over the expected 1 yr salary of my potential job. Not to sound to big headed but I do think i'm pretty smart except it does take me a bit longer to be able to display that "smartness" But at the end of the day smartness doesn't matter to much to me it's my ability to be educated enough to excel in the workplace that I intend to take on. Weather it be a franchise business, my own, or a national company. I think I would have been better off just taking a few classes at a community college and starting my own business on the side of my full time job however my education is because I wanted to take on the challenge and prove I can achieve the same level of education as I have always respected those who have the education. Of course all it is is an expensive piece of paper that certifies your smart lol

In regards to my liberal rants those are my opinions and the way I see the world. Of course I want personal success in my life but the only reason I truly want personal success in my life is because I want to be able to give back, help others and improve the world. Before embarking on this journey to my education I used to make about 27K a year which for a young kid at age 21 that's pretty well off  However this process has really shown me what it's like to live in poverty luckly I have parents that are well enough off that can help me out a bit (loans, or work for pay never handouts lol) yet I have had to get my teeth fixed using subsidized healthcare (reduced to about 40% still pretty expensive IMO) and I live without healthcare plus my job now that is pt. 28 hours a week does not provide healthcare (ask me later on the negative effects of obamacare in regards to my life and how and why I hate it!!!!!)

Maybe I am just young and stupid thinking I can change the world for the better  but if I was a religious person I would pray I stay that way until my ripe old age  Either way I may have to rethink my approach. In regards to me being a liberal ranter... you must forgive me for my frustration I have removed myself from the entire Left/Right system and I know thoese words are still programmed keywords (for example I still associate the world conservative, or republican with evil! It's not by choice but by the programming from the mainstream media as most people here probably have a similar reaction for the word liberal or democrat.)

I will admit I voted for Obama the 1st time I know I got tricked into the whole change we can believe in speech.. tsk tsk on my part. But 2nd time I got smart and voted Gary Johnson  I will always support a 3rd party option when I can (provided my views line up with them generally) outside of that I do lean democratic just because recently the tea party has really been taking some crazy stands that I don't support ie limiting abortion, voter registration, tax cuts for the job creators, and a few others. Just don't label me as a liberal for that! I do support gun rights, limited government, decreasing government spending, cutting down defense budget, surveillance budgets, immigration reform allow them to obtain entry just dock there pay a bit more so we can profit from it!  so feel free to lable me as a Independent! because when you consider me liberal or conservative I find that more offensive IMO


----------



## retired guard

Lancestar 2 look inside your head figure out who you are THEN tell others. Have a nice day.


----------



## Meangreen

Best of luck!


----------



## inceptor

Someone once said "If you're not a liberal when you're 25, you have no heart. If you're not a conservative by the time you're 35, you have no brain." 

This is commonly attributed to Churchill but cannot be proven.


----------



## PaulS

About the time we learn that most, when offered help, will eventually, learn to expect it, our views tend to change.


----------



## lancestar2

retired guard said:


> Lancestar 2 look inside your head figure out who you are THEN tell others. Have a nice day.


I don't see the logic in that.. As I grow older my belies become more and more on solid footing and change less mostly because I get it figured out the right way  lol I enjoy the exchange of ideals and it usually helps me improve my beliefs and increases my level of understanding and knowledge regardless of If I believe it to be fact or not I get different perspectives.

Today at work I was thinking about this topic a lot and I had a final thought. I think we can in general come to some agreements. First that there is a large segment of the population in the AAC (African American community) that has adopted the culture of rebellion, selling drugs, and/or a life of crime. You know it and I know it, "it" exists. Where our opinions differ is how it "got there" Your and when I say your I am speaking in the general sense of the community now btw. In general people here believe that by only personal responsibility this entire culture popped up and developed from within.

With the evidence of previous false flags events that started conflicts like the vietnam war I do believe the government is capable of developing a hidden addenda to ensure the status quo remains the same. With the added fear of the unknown it does seem to be enough incentive for such an operation who knows if it was truly real and/or if it had any success. In regards to government incompetency secret projects and military projects alwasy have a much higher reason of sucess than other organizations. You know for example the one that gives out soldiers benefits or healthcare. In those projects the more incompetence that exists the less expense the government has to deal with IMO.

However in general the community has brought up good points about personal responsibility. Which that is true in my time working in a diverse community and working at public housing sure it was just amazing at the lack of personal skills some people have. Many of us were blessed to be raised in a good home with parents that were around to teach up right and wrong and tell us how to save money and instill in us values that are right.

Don't get it twisted I'm NOT saying "oh it's ok if billy is a crack dealer because when he was young his mommy ran off with a porn star and she never explained to him how to open a checking account!"

I just try to understand the world around me by "thinking out loud" and bouncing my ideals out there and seeing what others think. Regardless on how the AAC's culture developed it does exist and it does eat away at a members desires to achieve what we call success. One of former friends belonged to this subculture and she had a hard time holding down a job and lived in public housing was on food stamps and was somehow enrolled in Art classes through some type of welfare community offering. We were friends that talked time to time until we had an argument as she lied to me saying she was being kicked out of her public housing and needed a place to stay for a few weeks but turns out she was just wanting to "get away" :| Of course I flipped out and I guess she basically called me "entitled" and undeserving of the things I had which of course really annoyed me and ended up kicking her out and never seen her again.

I do understand that much of what people have expressed here is true to some extend of course not true for ever person and situation. Yet in some ways she was right... in regards to my advantage of being born into a family that was above the poverty level and well was actually middle class and having a good education going to a good public school system and being surrounded by a community that encourages further development. THAT is the advantage that exists for many of us. That advantage does give us a little of a head start in the world but that does not mean that people without that advantage can't be successful too!

I'm sorry I just find the topic so interesting lol I could debate it for days on end! and if anyone want's to continue i'm game :mrgreen: but I would like to thank everyone who has posted there opinions some great insight and perspectives I will have to keep in mind (less the silly insults  )


----------



## lancestar2

inceptor said:


> Someone once said "If you're not a liberal when you're 25, you have no heart. If you're not a conservative by the time you're 35, you have no brain."
> 
> This is commonly attributed to Churchill but cannot be proven.


...why don't you define what a conservative is because I hope your not referring to the group of people that want to make English the official of America, decrease abortion rights, keep our school children saying "under god" in the pledge (pretty sure that why we have tax free churches so family can go practice there religion there instead of during class) cut taxes for the job creators, decrease regulation, keep the failed war on drugs going, keep military funding sky high, and as a political party produced the following candidates as being presidential candidates seeking office at one point in time. Sarah Palin, John McCain, George Bush, Rick Perry, Herman Cain, and Newt Gingrich...

that's the party with the brain according to Churchill? :shock:


----------



## Meangreen

Lance: Today at work I was thinking about this topic a lot and I had a final thought. I think we can in general come to some agreements. First that there is a large segment of the population in the AAC (African American community) that has adopted the culture of rebellion, selling drugs, and/or a life of crime. You know it and I know it, "it" exists. Where our opinions differ is how it "got there" Your and when I say your I am speaking in the general sense of the community now btw. In general people here believe that by only personal responsibility this entire culture popped up and developed from within.

Meangreen: Every Ethnic Group in America has a sub-group that has adopted the culture of rebellion, selling drugs, and/or a life of crime. It's not just the AAC, take a trip out to the middle of America in the middle of farmland and you will find a meth epidemic. Go to the closest Native American Reservation and look at the destruction that drugs and alcohol can do to a group of people. 

Lance: With the evidence of previous false flags events that started conflicts like the vietnam war I do believe the government is capable of developing a hidden addenda to ensure the status quo remains the same. With the added fear of the unknown it does seem to be enough incentive for such an operation who knows if it was truly real and/or if it had any success. In regards to government incompetency secret projects and military projects alwasy have a much higher reason of sucess than other organizations. You know for example the one that gives out soldiers benefits or healthcare. In those projects the more incompetence that exists the less expense the government has to deal with IMO.

Meangreen: Why go back all the way to the Vietnam war, when we had Syria last week. 

Lance: why don't you define what a conservative is because I hope your not referring to the group of people that want to make English the official of America, decrease abortion rights, keep our school children saying "under god" in the pledge (pretty sure that why we have tax free churches so family can go practice there religion there instead of during class) cut taxes for the job creators, decrease regulation, keep the failed war on drugs going, keep military funding sky high, and as a political party produced the following candidates as being presidential candidates seeking office at one point in time. Sarah Palin, John McCain, George Bush, Rick Perry, Herman Cain, and Newt Gingrich...

Lance:that's the party with the brain according to Churchill? 

I say yes to all the above and I support all that you said above. I'm against murder which Abortion is nothing else but murder of a child. You don't have children so I don't think you would understand. Why is it that the people that are for abortion are already born? Yes I want English the official language of the US. I want the Pledge of Elegance, The Bill of Rights, and the Constitution in their entirety and complete with UNDER GOD. 

Sarah Palin, John McCain, George Bush, Rick Perry, Herman Cain, and Newt Gingrich have my vote over the corrupt politicians we have in place right now. The Democratic Party is pure anti-American communism and will destroy this country. 

Was Churchill a Conservative? Churchill was so Conservative that he made Ghangis Khan look like a ****ing hippie!


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> Meangreen: Every Ethnic Group in America has a sub-group that has adopted the culture of rebellion, selling drugs, and/or a life of crime. It's not just the AAC, take a trip out to the middle of America in the middle of farmland and you will find a meth epidemic. Go to the closest Native American Reservation and look at the destruction that drugs and alcohol can do to a group of people.
> 
> Meangreen: Why go back all the way to the Vietnam war, when we had Syria last week.
> 
> I say yes to all the above and I support all that you said above. I'm against murder which Abortion is nothing else but murder of a child. You don't have children so I don't think you would understand. Why is it that the people that are for abortion are already born? Yes I want English the official language of the US. I want the Pledge of Elegance, The Bill of Rights, and the Constitution in their entirety and complete with UNDER GOD.
> 
> Sarah Palin, John McCain, George Bush, Rick Perry, Herman Cain, and Newt Gingrich have my vote over the corrupt politicians we have in place right now. The Democratic Party is pure anti-American communism and will destroy this country.
> 
> Was Churchill a Conservative? Churchill was so Conservative that he made Ghangis Khan look like a ****ing hippie!


Yes, that is also another intresting point about the Native Americans, another example of a culture that was forcefully uprooted and put into a new environment and failed to excel. It does make me think of the same thing about when you pick up a baby bird in an attempt to help it where in fact your actually hurting it. Now I am curious do you know of the top of your head any culture or group of people that excelled after being forcefully uprooted? My first thought is Australia being it started of as a "prison island" for Europeans. Although I don't know much about there history  something new to research this week!

Yes, that could very in fact be true. I don't follow the news to closely because I been pretty burnt out with all of it and peoples general disregard. I know I know I should become a better citizen stay up to date and be contacting my representatives to voice my opinion. I will have to start budgeting some time for that myself.

I belive in a women's right to choose as they are able to create life they should also be given the tools to prevent life if they know they can't be able to supply a good enough quality of life for the child. Also english has never been the official language because of the melting pot of different culutures although it's very amazing how we all eventually started learning english. Many Europeans speak several languages and I strongly feel we need to start raising our children to be bi lingual (English, Spanish, Chinese because they are the next super power of the world!)

The words under god was added in 1954 so it was not created when the government was created meaning it was an addition that should never have existed. Respect peoples right to practice religion and respect peoples right to NOT practice it. By adding it into the pledge you are forcing kids to pledge there alleidgence to god? WTH reason should people who don't belive in god have to pledge there alleidgence to god!?! why not add Under god and under alha too! now that your upset lol you see my point 

Finally picking the lessor of two evils will always result in evil..


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> Yes, that is also another intresting point about the Native Americans, another example of a culture that was forcefully uprooted and put into a new environment and failed to excel. It does make me think of the same thing about when you pick up a baby bird in an attempt to help it where in fact your actually hurting it. Now I am curious do you know of the top of your head any culture or group of people that excelled after being forcefully uprooted? My first thought is Australia being it started of as a "prison island" for Europeans. Although I don't know much about there history  something new to research this week!
> 
> Yes, that could very in fact be true. I don't follow the news to closely because I been pretty burnt out with all of it and peoples general disregard. I know I know I should become a better citizen stay up to date and be contacting my representatives to voice my opinion. I will have to start budgeting some time for that myself.
> 
> I belive in a women's right to choose as they are able to create life they should also be given the tools to prevent life if they know they can't be able to supply a good enough quality of life for the child. Also english has never been the official language because of the melting pot of different culutures although it's very amazing how we all eventually started learning english. Many Europeans speak several languages and I strongly feel we need to start raising our children to be bi lingual (English, Spanish, Chinese because they are the next super power of the world!)
> 
> The words under god was added in 1954 so it was not created when the government was created meaning it was an addition that should never have existed. Respect peoples right to practice religion and respect peoples right to NOT practice it. By adding it into the pledge you are forcing kids to pledge there alleidgence to god? WTH reason should people who don't belive in god have to pledge there alleidgence to god!?! why not add Under god and under alha too! now that your upset lol you see my point
> 
> Finally picking the lessor of two evils will always result in evil..


Yes, Australia was started as a prison colony and the aborigines were classified as part of the flora and fauna and so could be easily eradicated, once again another place taken from another. As for abortion a women has every right to choose her choice in birth control. Abortion is murder just as if she killed that child on a playground instead of in her womb. English should be the official language and people can choose to learn another language if they so choose. God has been part of this country since its founding and it has been written into every American document and is the very tapestry that makes America. When the pledge of allegiance is said, it is an oath that you're affirming on God, like when you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, so help you God. What else shall we swear to? I don't view conservatives as evil, only which is not conservative.


----------



## Meangreen

If you interested in the plight of the Aborigines, look for the book or the movie, "Rabbit Proof Fence."


----------



## Deebo

Once again, I am amazed at the fact that we can agree to disagree. Pretty much has been a civilzed conversation, when It could have easily turned very ugly.
Someone with a "computer skill" better than mine, please load the video of the "american soldier responds to anti-muslim comments..
I am honored to be a part of this forum.


----------



## inceptor

Lance, maybe your right, maybe English shouldn't be the official language.

Ok, así que todo el mundo necesita para imprimir todos los documentos y libros en varios idiomas, ¿no?

Po në lidhje me lajme, tv dhe radio tregon? Kjo do ta bëjë atë të mirë për të gjithë njerëzit, e drejtë?

Матушка Россия имеет русский язык в качестве официального, 在中國的官方語言是普通話。

Việt Nam là một phần rất lớn của Mỹ, chúng ta không thể quên họ!

به زودی این می تواند زبان رسمی، چه کسی می داند؟

עס זענען פילע וואס וואָלט פאַרבאָט דעם שפּראַך.

Ndivyo, ni lugha ungeweza kuchagua kuwasiliana ni, au ni tu bure kwa wote?


ETA: For you old folks, this is multiculturalism. You need to learn to communicate in all the worlds languages or be left behind.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

"You boo-coo dinky dau, Inceptor".


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> "You boo-coo dinky dau, Inceptor".


私は夢中になるかもしれませんが、私は楽しみを持っている！


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> Yes, Australia was started as a prison colony and the aborigines were classified as part of the flora and fauna and so could be easily eradicated, once again another place taken from another. As for abortion a women has every right to choose her choice in birth control. Abortion is murder just as if she killed that child on a playground instead of in her womb. English should be the official language and people can choose to learn another language if they so choose. God has been part of this country since its founding and it has been written into every American document and is the very tapestry that makes America. When the pledge of allegiance is said, it is an oath that you're affirming on God, like when you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, so help you God. What else shall we swear to? I don't view conservatives as evil, only which is not conservative.





Meangreen said:


> If you interested in the plight of the Aborigines, look for the book or the movie, "Rabbit Proof Fence."


ah thanks for the movie suggestion! Like I said I dyslexia so I tend to avoid educational reading unless it's for my studies. Although I am a documentary junkie I just can never get my fix hahaha...

well conception is literally when the egg becomes intercepted by the sperm I hardly would consider that a human being in it's present form as it is literally nothing but a clump of cells. I'm sure your opinion differs due to religious beliefs because of the baby having a soul although current science can not properly identify a soul nor find out when it develops. So again no way of really knowing who is right or who is wrong.

Also I remember hearing a story about a mother who murdered her baby that was still very young I believe it was because she knew the child was deformed and she believed the baby would not have a good enough quality of life. In most ways I do think abortion is wrong however just like in the animal kingdom mothers can deny there babies from nursing until they die off I think a mother should be able to pick and choose such as abortion if she deems it best give her the information and facts and let her be judged by your god if that is why you object. I would think the christian thing would be to not and try to force a person to not be able to commit a sin. God gave us free win based on the christian teachings well what is the point of free will if others force you to obey THERE set of moral standards.



Deebo said:


> Once again, I am amazed at the fact that we can agree to disagree. Pretty much has been a civilzed conversation, when It could have easily turned very ugly.
> Someone with a "computer skill" better than mine, please load the video of the "american soldier responds to anti-muslim comments..
> I am honored to be a part of this forum.


indeed, treat others the way you want to be treated. I would really dislike somebody to call my ideas/opinions/beliefs stupid, dumb or crazy and I always try to treat others with respect even if I don't agree with them. It's like this I think of it as a an apple, An apple can have red spots and bits of green spots and maybe even a few yellow spots and a brown stem and black spots too! so you can't ever just say an apple is one color and say everyone else is wrong because another person could just be viewing the SAME apple from a different view point! :ugeek:

I know my beliefs but I enjoy hearing others viewpoints because I find it very interesting and I get so dang curious as to how they jumped to there conclusions lol Of course even at times I can learn things and some things that I learn can help shape my beliefs for the better so I can become even more correct! :lol:
unless there is scientific evidence or overwhelming knowledge proving something as fact then it can't be fact and most things are left up to interpretation.

Also was this the Video you requsted posted?


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> ah thanks for the movie suggestion! Like I said I dyslexia so I tend to avoid educational reading unless it's for my studies. Although I am a documentary junkie I just can never get my fix hahaha...
> 
> well conception is literally when the egg becomes intercepted by the sperm I hardly would consider that a human being in it's present form as it is literally nothing but a clump of cells. I'm sure your opinion differs due to religious beliefs because of the baby having a soul although current science can not properly identify a soul nor find out when it develops. So again no way of really knowing who is right or who is wrong.
> 
> Also I remember hearing a story about a mother who murdered her baby that was still very young I believe it was because she knew the child was deformed and she believed the baby would not have a good enough quality of life. In most ways I do think abortion is wrong however just like in the animal kingdom mothers can deny there babies from nursing until they die off I think a mother should be able to pick and choose such as abortion if she deems it best give her the information and facts and let her be judged by your god if that is why you object. I would think the christian thing would be to not and try to force a person to not be able to commit a sin. God gave us free win based on the christian teachings well what is the point of free will if others force you to obey THERE set of moral standards.
> 
> indeed, treat others the way you want to be treated. I would really dislike somebody to call my ideas/opinions/beliefs stupid, dumb or crazy and I always try to treat others with respect even if I don't agree with them. It's like this I think of it as a an apple, An apple can have red spots and bits of green spots and maybe even a few yellow spots and a brown stem and black spots too! so you can't ever just say an apple is one color and say everyone else is wrong because another person could just be viewing the SAME apple from a different view point! :ugeek:
> 
> I know my beliefs but I enjoy hearing others viewpoints because I find it very interesting and I get so dang curious as to how they jumped to there conclusions lol Of course even at times I can learn things and some things that I learn can help shape my beliefs for the better so I can become even more correct! :lol:
> unless there is scientific evidence or overwhelming knowledge proving something as fact then it can't be fact and most things are left up to interpretation.
> 
> Also was this the Video you requsted posted?


It's not a religious belief that I think that abortion is wrong, it's murder. If a child is aborted it will not be born, What if your mother aborted you because she knew you were gay? You would not have been born therefore you would not exist because she believed you had a deformity that didn't fit in social norms. Do people have the choice to decide what character traits a child should or shouldn't have and decide to kill the child because the child doesn't fit their social norms? You say because animals kill their young in the animal kingdom that we should do the same? So if we are nothing more than animals and animals main purpose is to reproduce, and as a gay man you do not reproduce so should your mother have not fed you and let you die? I do believe we the human race are much more than animals and because of our human spirit and our ability to think, we are destined to do more. No I'm not religious and I learned my morals just like everyone else. Do you realize that the fifth week of pregnancy, or the third week after conception, marks the beginning of the embryonic period? This is when the baby's brain, spinal cord, heart and other organs begin to form. It is life at conception and the baby is aware of his/her surroundings much sooner than you can imagine. When my baby was born and she started crying, I talked to her and she stopped crying and looked right at me, she knew my voice even before she was born. So Lance when does life begin? When the doctor spanked you on the butt? I don't know what happened in your life Lance but you don't respect life, you have never seen someone die in front of you and see their soul leave their body. You have never been so scared or fought for your life so you don't relish your very existence. Like most liberals, your most intense experience is taking a shit. I know from your writings that I'm sure I'm right.

Oh and one other thing, My beliefs were not formed from jumping to conclusions.


----------



## lancestar2

I can't belive I stumbled upon this again! ...ok here is an example of what I'm talking about this an old song of mine I oddly used to listen to because I bought the CD because I just LOVED LOVED there main song (which was not this one lol) and it was back in the day 1990's or so where growing up having music on CD was rear so don't get to many crazy ideas because I used to listen to this for a while lol

starts at 43 sec's the lyris are..

I used to work at Burger King. A king taking orders.
Punching my clock. Now I'm wanted by the manager.
Soupin me up sayin "You're a nice worker,"
"How would you like a quarter raise, move up the register"
"Large in charge, but cha gotta be my spy,
Come back and tell me who's baggin my fries,
Getting high on company time."
Hell no sirree, wrong M.C.
Why should I be a spy, when you spying me,
And you see whatcha thought ya saw but never seen.
Ya missed ya last move, Checkmate! Crown me King,
Hold my 22 pistol whipped him in his face.
Hired now I'm fired, sold bud now I'm wired,
Eyes pitch red but da beat bop my head
Hit the streets for relief, I bumped into the Feds,
I got kidnapped they took me to D.C.,
Have me working underground building missiles for World War III.

Fugees - The mask - YouTube

When your a kid growing up you are looking to role models and people you look up to in order to identify on how you should behave when your growing up in an absent or lacking parental guidance regardless of the debate of which the government planned this (as I believe so) or if it just happened you can start to see what I am talking about the incentive to join the cultural trend of the community that does not follow the rules.

Sure I know it's just one song in a few hundred major songs that year but do you see what I'm getting at or are you all still confused?



Meangreen said:


> It's not a religious belief that I think that abortion is wrong, it's murder. If a child is aborted it will not be born, What if your mother aborted you because she knew you were gay? You would not have been born therefore you would not exist because she believed you had a deformity that didn't fit in social norms. Do people have the choice to decide what character traits a child should or shouldn't have and decide to kill the child because the child doesn't fit their social norms? You say because animals kill their young in the animal kingdom that we should do the same? So if we are nothing more than animals and animals main purpose is to reproduce, and as a gay man you do not reproduce so should your mother have not fed you and let you die? I do believe we the human race are much more than animals and because of our human spirit and our ability to think, we are destined to do more. No I'm not religious and I learned my morals just like everyone else. Do you realize that the fifth week of pregnancy, or the third week after conception, marks the beginning of the embryonic period? This is when the baby's brain, spinal cord, heart and other organs begin to form. It is life at conception and the baby is aware of his/her surroundings much sooner than you can imagine. When my baby was born and she started crying, I talked to her and she stopped crying and looked right at me, she knew my voice even before she was born. So Lance when does life begin? When the doctor spanked you on the butt? I don't know what happened in your life Lance but you don't respect life, you have never seen someone die in front of you and see their soul leave their body. You have never been so scared or fought for your life so you don't relish your very existence. Like most liberals, your most intense experience is taking a shit. I know from your writings that I'm sure I'm right.
> 
> Oh and one other thing, My beliefs were not formed from jumping to conclusions.


I don't think it's fair to say I don't value life just because I am willing to allow a women the choice. Me personally I think abortion is a very extreme thing and in some cases may be the best option such as rape incest or to complicated pregnancies where the child will endanger the life of the mother or if the child is going to be a special needs child the mother should have a right to choose what she thinks is best. Luckly I will never have to be faced with that question given my gender does not allow equal opportunities in this area 

Many special needs children require a lot of additional medical attention, drugs, and have some great struggles in store. Maybe the family can't afford the financial burden and the child may end up being turned over to the state or foster care system and have a low quality of life. I do believe that humans have a soul or a massless collection of energy that is our consciousness that will one day continue to exist outside of our bodies. Sending some children straight to the afterlife may be what a mother may think is best for her child based on there personal or religious beliefs. Isn't the afterlife accourding to your religious teaching a much better place? If so can't you be OK with a mother being able to have a choice if she want's to bring her baby into the world or not. A mother needs to look out for the welfare of the child.

Of course we are not complete animals but we can not deny our earthly and humanly nature. When do I think life starts at? hmmm I don't think it's a black and white answer I think it's a slow development and a slow formation of the body in the womb and so is the soul I think that maybe the soul is created just like a car is you start off with a frame in the womb and slowly bit by bit you ad new parts such as doors and hubcaps and windows until you have a very primitive and weak minded soul at birth and as the child continues to grow it becomes stronger and stronger.

Of course that is my "religious belief" and because of my beliefs my opinion on abortion is different than yours which failure to support my or people like me to be able to practice our beliefs by being able to use the option of abortion reminds of the world intolerance of other religions. Although the claim of murder on your behalf to the option of abortion does give me some pause enough to not quite claim intolerance. Although our society has already ruled on the matter and deemed it an acceptable practice and by our society I am referring to the 9 individual who are the high ranking member to have the ability to decide lol..

I do think there will be some type of existence after all of our times here on the planet and according to the christian rules of an after life god will judge everyone based on there actions so in the end it all turns out in which way it was intended to happen because of freewill.

On a personal level I would never participate, preform, or support an abortion but at the same time if somebody decided to have one and was NOT seeking my opinion on the matter I would do nothing to prevent them from the act. I do think the morning after pill is acceptable as by then it would only be still a clump of cells.

I do wish I had a black and white answer for you of when life begins but I just don't think it's that cut in stone. I would think a 2 day fetus in the womb may have a soul but the soul may be equivalent to the soul of an ant. by no means do I mean that in a degrading way but just like a plant it starts from such a tiny seed and can blossom into a massive tree! Same thing with the 2 day ant soul fetus lol in 20 years it can develop into a very intelligent human being!

Nothing in our entire existance is so black and white as being what you describe (or as I would assume) as life. It's IMO not like flipping a light switch. The human body takes give or take 20 years to develop into maturity! plants take months and weeks to develop. How can a soul develop in a matter of a sperm and egg joining? and if that soul does suddenly produce life aka a soul is that soul self aware? does that soul have intelligence? how can you justify that at conception that joined sperm and egg is equivalent to a human being such as myself.

I just don't understand your reasoning behind it suddenly becoming a human being at conception. Most humans don't become self aware for several years after being born. babies only behave in ways based on instants they grasp a finger because it's instance. they are calmed down just like my dog when I speak softly. What evidence or belief makes you assume that at the joining of egg and sperm that cell that divides is suddenly intelligent life?


----------



## Meangreen

Sure I know it's just one song in a few hundred major songs that year but do you see what I'm getting at or are you all still confused?
I’m I Confused? No not in the least. Once again Lance I’m not religious, I don’t believe in an afterlife and you’re beliefs in a government/Hip-Hop connection are lost on me. My belief in that you have a disregard for life extends well beyond the abortion debate. The morning after pill is a form of contraception and as you put it, at that point it is just a clump of cells. My beliefs on abortion are not religious but as a law enforcement investigator, I take all the facts and come to a conclusion. Why don’t you take the time and research abortion and see that the laws pertaining to abortion are not followed and how it is actually done. Also take the time to research when life begins and I think you will be amazed at how early mental functions begin. Ants and animals do not have souls because they do not have subjective thought and babies are not dogs. You will never understand unless you become a father and are able to love that child. I find it strange that you compare your homosexuality to a religious choice and not a biological difference. I’m straight because I was born that way and there is nothing that will change that. For you it is a choice to be gay? You’re right in that you don’t have equal rights, you have special rights in this country.


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> Sure I know it's just one song in a few hundred major songs that year but *do you see what I'm getting at* or are you all still confused?
> I'm I Confused? No not in the least. Once again Lance I'm not religious, I don't believe in an afterlife and you're beliefs in a government/Hip-Hop connection are lost on me. My belief in that you have a disregard for life extends well beyond the abortion debate. The morning after pill is a form of contraception and as you put it, at that point it is just a clump of cells. My beliefs on abortion are not religious but as a law enforcement investigator, I take all the facts and come to a conclusion. Why don't you take the time and research abortion and see that the laws pertaining to abortion are not followed and how it is actually done. Also take the time to research when life begins and I think you will be amazed at how early mental functions begin. Ants and animals do not have souls because they do not have subjective thought and babies are not dogs. You will never understand unless you become a father and are able to love that child. I find it strange that you compare your homosexuality to a religious choice and not a biological difference. I'm straight because I was born that way and there is nothing that will change that. For you it is a choice to be gay? You're right in that you don't have equal rights, you have special rights in this country.


First of all I meant that as a question as to if you are understanding the point I am trying to make regarding the original topic about how the song is suggestive in behaving in a certain way. The singer is offered a better paying job but he refuses in outrages and attacks him. It is suggestive in to the belief that if you "get ahead" you will be a sellout or a snitch. Which of course being a snitch comes with a whole entire level of shunning and consequences in that community.

Regarding abortion if the laws are followed or not followed should not affect the original decision. Such as you can't start frisking people at the entry of a retail store just because people don't obey the law of do not steal. Again I will never be in a position that I will have to worry about having to have an abortion or need one so the topic does not interest me enough to spend hours of study on getting all the disgusting details of the process. Yes I do know the general concept of what they do and how sometime the baby resists it is such a sad process but at the same time that mother has created that same life so I defer to her judgement as it is her body and her choice.

I do think you fail to understand my comparisons in regards to a soul developing over time at one point in time a human is the size of a ant and the size of a dog at one point they are a group of cells with no brain and for a short period in time a dog is more intelligent creature. Of course eventually that fetus/baby develops and become and child and then an adult it's a gradual process and IMO so is the development of the soul. You are jumping to the conclusion that when I use this comparison that I am saying a baby is nothing but a dog. It is not. A dog will never progress into a higher level of enlightenment and self-awareness (although I wish mine would some day lol) A baby does so that is why a child is so much more valuable to society and is not equal. When I compare a baby to a dog I am only referring to it's intelligence and soul level in that moment of time!

I think that was pretty clear but another comparison is just like a blade of grass and a apple tree at just a seed they are "equal" in mass however within a year or two the tree can grow higher than the 2ft. or so that a blade of grass can grow and eventually in 25 years that tree is a massive tree producing produce and other seedlings ect ect. Which makes that apple seed more valueable than the grass seed because of it's potential value however in comparison the grass and tree seed are the same mass and very much alike.

I do think all animals have some level of a soul although perhaps 1billion ant souls would equal 1/100th of a human soul I don't think there soul would have intelligent life and be self aware. More like a tiny few cell's star it has energy and produces light. Although this is a loosely head belief I'm not sure I belive it as fact but I think it could be very likely and I consider it as a great possibility as it does make logical sense in my theories.

Regarding homosexuality no it is not a choice for me and if it truly was a choice I would have chose differently lol. What special rights do you think I have that you are referring to? Feel free to expain your opinions I would like to get your perspective so I can attempt to view it from your viewpoint to gain a new perspective on things even if I disagree a better understanding is always interesting.


----------



## retired guard

lancestar2 said:


> First of all I meant that as a question as to if you are understanding the point I am trying to make regarding the original topic about how the song is suggestive in behaving in a certain way. The singer is offered a better paying job but he refuses in outrages and attacks him. It is suggestive in to the belief that if you "get ahead" you will be a sellout or a snitch. Which of course being a snitch comes with a whole entire level of shunning and consequences in that community.
> 
> Regarding abortion if the laws are followed or not followed should not affect the original decision. Such as you can't start frisking people at the entry of a retail store just because people don't obey the law of do not steal. Again I will never be in a position that I will have to worry about having to have an abortion or need one so the topic does not interest me enough to spend hours of study on getting all the disgusting details of the process. Yes I do know the general concept of what they do and how sometime the baby resists it is such a sad process but at the same time that mother has created that same life so I defer to her judgement as it is her body and her choice.
> 
> I do think you fail to understand my comparisons in regards to a soul developing over time at one point in time a human is the size of a ant and the size of a dog at one point they are a group of cells with no brain and for a short period in time a dog is more intelligent creature. Of course eventually that fetus/baby develops and become and child and then an adult it's a gradual process and IMO so is the development of the soul. You are jumping to the conclusion that when I use this comparison that I am saying a baby is nothing but a dog. It is not. A dog will never progress into a higher level of enlightenment and self-awareness (although I wish mine would some day lol) A baby does so that is why a child is so much more valuable to society and is not equal. When I compare a baby to a dog I am only referring to it's intelligence and soul level in that moment of time!
> 
> I think that was pretty clear but another comparison is just like a blade of grass and a apple tree at just a seed they are "equal" in mass however within a year or two the tree can grow higher than the 2ft. or so that a blade of grass can grow and eventually in 25 years that tree is a massive tree producing produce and other seedlings ect ect. Which makes that apple seed more valueable than the grass seed because of it's potential value however in comparison the grass and tree seed are the same mass and very much alike.
> 
> I do think all animals have some level of a soul although perhaps 1billion ant souls would equal 1/100th of a human soul I don't think there soul would have intelligent life and be self aware. More like a tiny few cell's star it has energy and produces light. Although this is a loosely head belief I'm not sure I belive it as fact but I think it could be very likely and I consider it as a great possibility as it does make logical sense in my theories.
> 
> Regarding homosexuality no it is not a choice for me and if it truly was a choice I would have chose differently lol. What special rights do you think I have that you are referring to? Feel free to expain your opinions I would like to get your perspective so I can attempt to view it from your viewpoint to gain a new perspective on things even if I disagree a better understanding is always interesting.


It's a choice you made it. Live with it, or change it. Your choice again.


----------



## inceptor

So Lance, your just going to ignore the questions I posed?


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> First of all I meant that as a question as to if you are understanding the point I am trying to make regarding the original topic about how the song is suggestive in behaving in a certain way. The singer is offered a better paying job but he refuses in outrages and attacks him. It is suggestive in to the belief that if you "get ahead" you will be a sellout or a snitch. Which of course being a snitch comes with a whole entire level of shunning and consequences in that community.
> 
> Regarding abortion if the laws are followed or not followed should not affect the original decision. Such as you can't start frisking people at the entry of a retail store just because people don't obey the law of do not steal. Again I will never be in a position that I will have to worry about having to have an abortion or need one so the topic does not interest me enough to spend hours of study on getting all the disgusting details of the process. Yes I do know the general concept of what they do and how sometime the baby resists it is such a sad process but at the same time that mother has created that same life so I defer to her judgement as it is her body and her choice.
> 
> I do think you fail to understand my comparisons in regards to a soul developing over time at one point in time a human is the size of a ant and the size of a dog at one point they are a group of cells with no brain and for a short period in time a dog is more intelligent creature. Of course eventually that fetus/baby develops and become and child and then an adult it's a gradual process and IMO so is the development of the soul. You are jumping to the conclusion that when I use this comparison that I am saying a baby is nothing but a dog. It is not. A dog will never progress into a higher level of enlightenment and self-awareness (although I wish mine would some day lol) A baby does so that is why a child is so much more valuable to society and is not equal. When I compare a baby to a dog I am only referring to it's intelligence and soul level in that moment of time!
> 
> I think that was pretty clear but another comparison is just like a blade of grass and a apple tree at just a seed they are "equal" in mass however within a year or two the tree can grow higher than the 2ft. or so that a blade of grass can grow and eventually in 25 years that tree is a massive tree producing produce and other seedlings ect ect. Which makes that apple seed more valueable than the grass seed because of it's potential value however in comparison the grass and tree seed are the same mass and very much alike.
> 
> I do think all animals have some level of a soul although perhaps 1billion ant souls would equal 1/100th of a human soul I don't think there soul would have intelligent life and be self aware. More like a tiny few cell's star it has energy and produces light. Although this is a loosely head belief I'm not sure I belive it as fact but I think it could be very likely and I consider it as a great possibility as it does make logical sense in my theories.
> 
> Regarding homosexuality no it is not a choice for me and if it truly was a choice I would have chose differently lol. What special rights do you think I have that you are referring to? Feel free to expain your opinions I would like to get your perspective so I can attempt to view it from your viewpoint to gain a new perspective on things even if I disagree a better understanding is always interesting.


Ya, I was wondering when you said that your homosexuality was a religion and a choice. I know that my brother was born that way and it was obvious from a very early age. When he came out of the closet, my first remark was, "Ya well no shit!" If you want to see special treatment for gay people, come work for the government. Last month was Gay, lesbian, transgender month. Do you think they have plain old white boy month? No! If you get your ass kicked it's a hate crime. I get my ass kicked and I'm just some white boy that should have watched what I was doin. I'm not saying it's wrong but come on, a parade, really!? 
I still hold that animals do not have a soul because they lack subjective thought. I love my dog but he is still a soulless beast. As for the song I get what you're saying and for the life of me I will never understand the ghetto mentality. I work in one of the most diverse law enforcement agencies and I get along with most everyone but we do argue over things that we view differently. I argued with a black co-worker about the Martin/Zimmerman case and even though we both work in law enforcement we had polar opposite opinions. I work with gay coworkers and their perspective is totally different. We find common ground and work together. 
Presidential Proclamation -- Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Transgender Pride Month, 2013 | The White House


----------



## inceptor

Meet America's emerging minority group -- whites - CNN.com

Even *C*ommunist *N*ews *N*etwork realizes we are the new minority.


----------



## lancestar2

Meangreen said:


> Ya, I was wondering when you said that your homosexuality was a religion and a choice. I know that my brother was born that way and it was obvious from a very early age. When he came out of the closet, my first remark was, "Ya well no shit!" If you want to see special treatment for gay people, come work for the government. Last month was Gay, lesbian, transgender month. Do you think they have plain old white boy month? No! If you get your ass kicked it's a hate crime. I get my ass kicked and I'm just some white boy that should have watched what I was doin. I'm not saying it's wrong but come on, a parade, really!?
> I still hold that animals do not have a soul because they lack subjective thought. I love my dog but he is still a soulless beast. As for the song I get what you're saying and for the life of me I will never understand the ghetto mentality. I work in one of the most diverse law enforcement agencies and I get along with most everyone but we do argue over things that we view differently. I argued with a black co-worker about the Martin/Zimmerman case and even though we both work in law enforcement we had polar opposite opinions. I work with gay coworkers and their perspective is totally different. We find common ground and work together.
> Presidential Proclamation -- Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Transgender Pride Month, 2013 | The White House


I'm sorry I must have miss written something but ya by no means did I intend to say homosexuality was a choice. In regards to hate crimes I would differ in opinion about 8 years ago I used to frequent the gay clubs a lot and usually found so many hostel people just because of my sexuality and the way I dressed to the nightclub. Especially on my 21st birthday some straight people started following us yelling gay obscenities and even threw a bottle at me and my friend. I still remember those feelings that night like it was yesterday. In addition I been yelled at in a groecrey shopping lot downtown several other times in the evening and night times. Nothing to horrible but the GLBT community has had to struggle for so long to be able to be able to exist freely and of course I think every community should be able to come together and celebrate themselves! our GLBT community of pride is FOR US! Same thing for native americans and there pow wow's and so is the African parties! Every community should be able to celebrate there own pride to many pain and suffering has existed for us not to be able to gather and celebrate our pride and to once in a year truly be around people who support and accept us fully! I will admit each year that passes it becomes less and less difficult to be a GLBT member however the pride celebration will always exist.

In regards to the white house and there little press release it is nothing but BULLSH**!!! June has always been GLBT pride month! every year the major cities host pride celebrations! Minneapolis, LA, NYC are among the largest I believe. World wide Copenhagen and other European cities too! I am sorry you don't belong to a culture or community that has a celebration event. But if you learned anything from this message note that Obama may have helped overturn Don't Ask Don't Tell policy and helped in the push for equality for marriage but him declaring June GLBT month is laughable because we already had it established as our month of celebration!

But you do realize that the reason the GLBT community have a prade was because of the stonewall riots. Which was a gay club in NYC that was constantly raided by police unfairly and they had rules that men had to only wear men clothing and no makeup (aka drag queens were illegal) They had to force them to wash there face off and arrested many people to. People started protesting and took to the streets and eventually they got there right to perform as drag queens and that's how the parades started.

IMO it seems very mean spirited to complain that a community has parade. Native Americans have there traditions and celebrations I just don't attend them but I support there right to relish in there history and enjoy there culture and to be proud of who they are. To many people throughout the word are killed or jailed for being gay for me to think we don't need to have a celebration for our pride. You take for granted that so much of the states is "hetero white boy" culture. I don't think you may ever understand because you have never experience how it is having to live a homosexual life.

Which brings me to my final comment I wanted to finish with. Because of my experience with the whole gay issues meaning so many people think it's immoral or it's a choice ect ect. and having to live it and experience it for myself is the reason I am so supportive of Transsexual's rights I understand that I will never be able to fully understand what they are feeling or what they are going through but I fully support them and always try to befriend them when I can  I have learned a lot about trans simply by talking with them and getting to know some people who are transitioning to there gender they identify with. I do it because I want to practice what I preach! I preach equality and accepting everyone for who they are and I do the best I can and I hope others do so too!

I am curious as to if your an atheist or not because you had said you don't believe in an afterlife. Or if you belong to a church or have some type of traditional belief system


----------



## lancestar2

inceptor said:


> Meet America's emerging minority group -- whites - CNN.com
> 
> Even *C*ommunist *N*ews *N*etwork realizes we are the new minority.


People still watch CNN? :lol: you would think they would have been able to find the remote by now! CNN MSNBC FOX NEWS HLN they are all garbage news!

oh and what is your question that you wanted an answer for? Was it in the different language because I was to lazy to pull up the google translator to see what you said lol


----------



## BurgerBoy

Well Lance - this is the way I feel. What does it make me?


----------



## Meangreen

lancestar2 said:


> I'm sorry I must have miss written something but ya by no means did I intend to say homosexuality was a choice. In regards to hate crimes I would differ in opinion about 8 years ago I used to frequent the gay clubs a lot and usually found so many hostel people just because of my sexuality and the way I dressed to the nightclub. Especially on my 21st birthday some straight people started following us yelling gay obscenities and even threw a bottle at me and my friend. I still remember those feelings that night like it was yesterday. In addition I been yelled at in a groecrey shopping lot downtown several other times in the evening and night times. Nothing to horrible but the GLBT community has had to struggle for so long to be able to be able to exist freely and of course I think every community should be able to come together and celebrate themselves! our GLBT community of pride is FOR US! Same thing for native americans and there pow wow's and so is the African parties! Every community should be able to celebrate there own pride to many pain and suffering has existed for us not to be able to gather and celebrate our pride and to once in a year truly be around people who support and accept us fully! I will admit each year that passes it becomes less and less difficult to be a GLBT member however the pride celebration will always exist.
> 
> In regards to the white house and there little press release it is nothing but BULLSH**!!! June has always been GLBT pride month! every year the major cities host pride celebrations! Minneapolis, LA, NYC are among the largest I believe. World wide Copenhagen and other European cities too! I am sorry you don't belong to a culture or community that has a celebration event. But if you learned anything from this message note that Obama may have helped overturn Don't Ask Don't Tell policy and helped in the push for equality for marriage but him declaring June GLBT month is laughable because we already had it established as our month of celebration!
> 
> But you do realize that the reason the GLBT community have a prade was because of the stonewall riots. Which was a gay club in NYC that was constantly raided by police unfairly and they had rules that men had to only wear men clothing and no makeup (aka drag queens were illegal) They had to force them to wash there face off and arrested many people to. People started protesting and took to the streets and eventually they got there right to perform as drag queens and that's how the parades started.
> 
> IMO it seems very mean spirited to complain that a community has parade. Native Americans have there traditions and celebrations I just don't attend them but I support there right to relish in there history and enjoy there culture and to be proud of who they are. To many people throughout the word are killed or jailed for being gay for me to think we don't need to have a celebration for our pride. You take for granted that so much of the states is "hetero white boy" culture. I don't think you may ever understand because you have never experience how it is having to live a homosexual life.
> 
> Which brings me to my final comment I wanted to finish with. Because of my experience with the whole gay issues meaning so many people think it's immoral or it's a choice ect ect. and having to live it and experience it for myself is the reason I am so supportive of Transsexual's rights I understand that I will never be able to fully understand what they are feeling or what they are going through but I fully support them and always try to befriend them when I can  I have learned a lot about trans simply by talking with them and getting to know some people who are transitioning to there gender they identify with. I do it because I want to practice what I preach! I preach equality and accepting everyone for who they are and I do the best I can and I hope others do so too!
> 
> I am curious as to if your an atheist or not because you had said you don't believe in an afterlife. Or if you belong to a church or have some type of traditional belief system


Ya, I get why there is a gay pride month and believe it or not I knew about the Stonewall riots from the power point on gay pride that I had to give at every muster at my station. The agents were pretty good about it and the gay employees took the time and explained their experiences. The problem I have with prosecuting hate crimes is that it can manipulated by the courts and usually the people involved in hate crimes against gay people tend to be gay themselves. 
I don't have a problem at all of people celebrating their diversity but I do when it's done to shock and throw that belief into your face. For example if I take my kids to a Pow Wow, they will learn about Native Americans and their beliefs. I really can't bring my kids to a gay parade to learn about homosexuality. In the same time if us straight people to have a parade celebrating heterosexuality, it would quickly be turned into a hate crime. 
As for my beliefs, I was raised in a very religious home. My mom and dad were Seventh-Day Adventists. I questioned their religious beliefs a lot. For example I would ask why they believed in a religion that wouldn't accept their own son? (My brother) 
I guess I'm anti-religious. I don't want to really get into it, but I forsake God and religion when I was in the service. When your hurt, scared, and left behind thinking that this is it, it gives you a lot of time to think.


----------



## Inor

BurgerBoy said:


> Well Lance - this is the way I feel. What does it make me?


I like it! Let's demand a ******* Pride Month. We can sit around on our tailgates and drink beer. It will be awesome!

"Sorry Mrs Inor, you are going to have to cut the grass this week, I'm workin' my ******* Pride mojo right now."


----------



## retired guard

OK lance I'll accept your afraid to answer and go my own way.


----------



## Meangreen

Inor said:


> I like it! Let's demand a ******* Pride Month. We can sit around on our tailgates and drink beer. It will be awesome!
> 
> "Sorry Mrs Inor, you are going to have to cut the grass this week, I'm workin' my ******* Pride mojo right now."


It's ******* pride week every day at my place, so Y'all come over ya hear! Be careful when your cutting your lawn because you might find a car. There is a ******* holiday, it's called the Daytona 500!.


----------



## lancestar2

BurgerBoy said:


> Well Lance - this is the way I feel. What does it make me?


um a Texan? (a person living in Texas) your means of punishment based on the bible sure reminds me a lot of islamic law although instead of an eye for an eye they cut off your hand right? yea completely different *eyeroll* Actually If I were you I wouldn't suggest people to start reading the bible to become a better "christian" I started reading the bible and became even more an Atheist! lol I had a intresting debate with sombody on youtube once who was persistent in trying to convince me that Noa's ark has room for the 8 billion or so species of animals (16 billion because there were 2 of every kind) ok well maybe

I don't even know how people belive things like that I mean used to work at a 200,000sq ft store and the equipment and staff it takes to run that LOL but sure perphaps with god's magic it was done. Either way I agree there are some great morals in the bible but some sh** is just so messed up I wonder how people can take it so literal!

Meangreen

well that may be very well so about the miss use of the hate crimes laws I personally don't follow many court cases mostly because IMO it's mostly pointless because I can't make an opinion without all the facts like all the buzz and hype it's just to depressing Nancy Grace and all those TV shows that talk non-stop about court cases are just entertainment now. So I really don't have any comment regarding that part.

lol I would not recommend taking kids to the GLBT pride parade as that is not the time for an educational lesson. It's one time a year where you will see drag queens walking the streets in the sunshine, and the community coming together to celebrate and to be completely accepted of course straight people are always welcome provided they do so in an accepting manner and not intending on spreading opposing views.

Also regarding religion I myself was born into a very religious family so I do understand a lot of what you say. The biggest flaw in religion is that you must TRUST MAN to teach you the word of god. Meaning you have to trust another human being to get religious facts and teachings seems flawed in my opinion and it can always mean that mistakes could have happened. I remember the message of jesus in the story of when he was on the cross. saying "Forgive them father for they do not know what they do" I always try to remember those words.

I myself went through a anti-god phase until I moved passed that and formed my opinions which is many of the churches are full of evil and hate and they are simply misguided. Thanks for exchanging ideas it has been very interesting of course we can continue if you have more you want to talk about 

Inor

a ******* pride month! indeed it does sound like a good idea but this also goes back to my point of how we all live in a white boy straight society. Because just look around in the rural areas what are there to do? Square dances, rodeo's, 4wheeler trails, snowmobile trails, demolition durbys, If you live out in the country so many of the activities are so common placed! where as for me if I want to find a good drag queen show I gotta head to the major cities and there your lucky if they have them that often! lol

But yea I think you should start to organize some fun things some month just don't use the conferidate flag as your symbol come up with a new one!

Also retired guard  you never posted a question! all you said was the following



retired guard said:


> It's a choice you made it. Live with it, or change it. Your choice again.


if you want me to comment on this statement then OK here is my 2 cents. Either one you don't know many gay people or have not done enough research to find out that most if not all gay people agree that being gay is not a choice nor can you choose to change your sexual preference. OR you have found that out however you disregard there statements because you don't deem them worthy or "right in the head" enough to be able to understand and make that clam

I am guessing it is the latter and by me discussing it with you would be rather pointless as nothing I say to you would be creditable. Secondly I will point out that it is people like you (people who think it a choice to be homosexual) are the most fearful of homosexuality rightfully so!

Because you live your life believing at any moment that YOU could suddendly turn gay simply by choosing! Which rightfully so you must be EXTREMELY careful not to be to gay tolerant or accepting because that could lead you down a slippery sloap into your becoming homosexual yourself!

lol of course I know it's all hogwash and is not as you think it is but in your mind your convinced and that is the way it is going to be for you I bet  I'm just sorry you have to live your life in fear and be on guard a bit. Sure I bet you don't have to be on guard every moment of your life but it's there I know it and you know it because if you really belive it is a choice then you could choose it too and I would love to pick your brain more and to understand your way of thinking but I'm not sure your going to be very easy to communicate with but I could be wrong.


----------



## lancestar2

I forgot about this entire thing... lol and here is the follow up..






If you watch it in it's entirety it does have a point I believe. Perhaps it's more personal responsibility none the less I found it thought provoking because I believe his point is that YOU (meaning us as a community and society of course the plp here don't listen to rap and hip hop I know that!) destroyed hip-hop by watching the garbage and allowing it to exist aka listening to the songs, supporting the artists ect ect. I will admit I was fooled haha


----------

